# Do you find "ripped, athletic, strong" women sexy?



## chances2468 (Oct 29, 2010)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> It's a turn off when a woman goes to a gym to work out because of insecurities of her appearance though. It's superficial and shallow. And if she's just super fit because she's into sports, well then, that could be detrimental to a potential relationship seeing as how I'm not even a fan of sports, let alone participate in them, so there's that too.


What do you think of a man who goes to a gym to work out?


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

chances2468 said:


> What do you think of a man who goes to a gym to work out?


I'm not attracted to guys, so my view on them is relatively irrelevant. Regardless, many of them just like women will go to the gym because of insecurities of themselves, or as a means to feel validated by women in their lives, rather than because they get something meaningful out of it (such as taking a martial arts class or training for some sort of sport like boxing or whatever). *shrug* It depends on the individual.


----------



## chances2468 (Oct 29, 2010)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I'm not attracted to guys, so my view on them is relatively irrelevant. Regardless, many of them just like women will go to the gym because of insecurities of themselves, or as a means to feel validated by women in their lives, rather than because they get something meaningful out of it (such as taking a martial arts class or training for some sort of sport like boxing or whatever). *shrug* It depends on the individual.


I hear what you're saying, but I go to the gym to become more healthy. If the statistics about obesity in this nation are correct, than there is an overwhelming number of people who are overweight to the point that it endangers their health.

I go to the gym because I like to be physically strong. I have not reached my goal yet, but I want to be able to run my desired distance effortlessly. I also want to be physically prepared in case of emergencies. 

Generally, the person who is fit (and as a result, is probably more toned) will be able to handle 50 flights of stairs quickly when the elevator cannot be used during a fire or an earthquake, or any other scenario that requires stamina or strength or speed. Male or female, it applies to both.

Working out in a gym or working out in the outdoors or taking classes, the point is to be fit and healthy. It's great if someone gets enjoyment out of it and doesn't see it as a chore. I see it as fun and I get excited to see if I can hit a new personal record.

One of my guy friends dated a girl who was so skinny and so weak that she couldn't even pedal a bicycle. I don't want to be that person. As Mark Rippetoe said, "Strong people are harder to kill than weak people, and more useful in general."


----------



## KingFrog (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh goodness yes.
The more healthy and fit the better.
Now obviously no steroid users, but a fit and strong women I'd take any day.

I'd even like a woman that could potentially kick my ass. 
However, spousal abuse itself I'd never take. haha.
What would be awesome is if we were both joggers and could exercise together. (Or bikers, but I'd have to learn that.)
I've been lazy lately, but I definitely think partners should keep a certain physical level for consideration of themselves, and their spouses.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I'm not attracted to guys, so my view on them is relatively irrelevant. Regardless, many of them just like women will go to the gym because of insecurities of themselves, or as a means to feel validated by women in their lives, rather than because they get something meaningful out of it (such as taking a martial arts class or training for some sort of sport like boxing or whatever). *shrug* It depends on the individual.


Head spin time:

- Started Ninjutsu at 5 years old
- Through high-school I was going to the gym, ninjutsu, had P.E., was in the school's volleyball team and in the school's tennis team.
- In college I continued to go to the gym, ninjutsu and tennis even though I was working and studying.
- After college due to lack of time (erratic work schedules and do a lot of bad to your life), I had to stop martial arts and got gym equipment to train at home.

Nowadays, I keep working out at home and thinking of going back to the gym. I do this for myself, to keep fit, healthy and happy with myself as I wouldn't accept letting myself become a slob.

Kindly stop tossing all women into the same bag. :dry:


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

ilphithra said:


> Head spin time:
> 
> - Started Ninjutsu at 5 years old
> - Through high-school I was going to the gym, ninjutsu, had P.E., was in the school's volleyball team and in the school's tennis team.
> ...


I loathe the gym. I workout alone or run or go to a trainer/boxing gym. Don't join the gym haha..don't conform!! I remember the day I quit, it was so liberating.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

From my first post:



GoodOldDreamer said:


> The only time I find a more athletic woman attractive is when she's that way due to something external to her, like her job.
> 
> It's a turn off when a woman goes to a gym to work out because of insecurities of her appearance though.


From my second post:



GoodOldDreamer said:


> It doesn't usually take long to find out if they get some enjoyment out of being athletic or if they do it for those other reasons. *shrug* But then again, as a demi, it's not their physical attributes that make them unattractive to me, it's their *motivations*.


And from my third post:



GoodOldDreamer said:


> It depends on the individual.


...



ilphithra said:


> Kindly stop tossing all women into the same bag. :dry:


Kindly stop tossing your biased preconceptions into my posts before you bother to actually read them. :dry:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Insecurities are hardly hidden when it comes to physical appearance. I'm a cashier. I hear women discuss them every day. Going to the gym because they felt fat after they had kids. Or disappointed that they can't go to the gym because their kids take up all their time. Going to the gym so that their man approves of them. Etc, etc.
> 
> That said though, I'm a demi, so I generally don't bother considering someone as attractive until I know them to some degree. It doesn't usually take long to find out if they get some enjoyment out of being athletic or if they do it for those other reasons. *shrug* But then again, as a demi, it's not their physical attributes that make them unattractive to me, it's their motivations.


Do you think, as a self-identified demisexual, that you are better equipped than the average person to perceive a woman's motivations in keeping fit or going to the gym?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I actually can't believe all the "No" answers. Does this have to do with males wanting to assert their physical dominance or something?

Nothing is sexier than health.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Spades said:


> I actually can't believe all the "No" answers. Does this have to do with males wanting to assert their physical dominance or something?
> 
> Nothing is sexier than health.


Are "health" and "beauty" completely interchangeable terms to you?


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Do you think, as a self-identified demisexual, that you are better equipped than the average person to perceive a woman's motivations in keeping fit or going to the gym?


Anyone can get to know another person well enough to find out their motivations for that or a lot of other things. It's not a matter of being better than anyone else at it. It's just a shift of focus when it comes to the attraction. Some people, generally more sexual people than myself, can look at another person's body and be instantly attracted to them (or not attracted, as the case may be). Finding their motivations comes later, assuming it even matters.

I can appreciate their beauty, sure, but it's not until I get to know the person at least a little that I'm attracted to them or not. Most women in general to me are naturally beautiful. It doesn't matter if they're toned or soft, freckles and red hair or flawless and brunette. It's who they are as a person that I find attractive or not.

Does that make me "better than the average person"? No. Just different is all. *shrug*


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Are "health" and "beauty" completely interchangeable terms to you?


Do you mean that people find fit women less aesthetically appealing? What do you mean by beauty? Obviously the motivation for them being "ripped" or fit is what matters here. If the motivation is health reasons, then hell yes. Unfortunately, many people (men included of course) work out with some sort of physical appearance as the goal, not the internal health and well-being.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Spades said:


> I actually can't believe all the "No" answers. Does this have to do with males wanting to assert their physical dominance or something?
> 
> Nothing is sexier than health.


Healthy does not exclusively equate to the "ripped, athletic, strong" body type.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Healthy does not exclusively equate to the "ripped, athletic, strong" body type.


Obviously not. Did I imply this? See above post...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Spades said:


> Do you mean that people find fit women less aesthetically appealing? What do you mean by beauty? Obviously the motivation for them being "ripped" or fit is what matters here. If the motivation is health reasons, then hell yes. Unfortunately, many people (men included of course) work out with some sort of physical appearance as the goal, not the internal health and well-being.


Why is it so tragic or distasteful to want to look good? Obviously you can have too much of a preoccupation with anything, including one's own beauty, and there are other good reasons to desire fitness, but you and some others seem to refer to any desire to look better as a negative.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Spades said:


> Do you mean that people find fit women less aesthetically appealing?


Well, essentially, yes. The discussion has sort of shifted from that point since the OP, but that's what the OP and poll have been about. It was concerning the physical appeal of that particular body type. That's where the "No" answers come in. Some simply prefer other body types, in much the same way that some women prefer other male body types than the stereotypical ripped, muscled guy. *shrug*

I don't see it as asserting some sort of male dominance, although it wouldn't surprise me if some of the answers had that bias. I doubt all of them did though.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Why is it so tragic or distasteful to want to look good? Obviously you can have too much of a preoccupation with anything, including one's own beauty, and there are other good reasons to desire fitness, but you and some others seem to refer to any desire to look better as a negative.


You're right, actually I do. Here's why.

First of all, I want to separate physical attractiveness and beauty *entirely*. Beauty is completely subjective, and everyone possesses beauty (if they want to) because it comes from within. Now, physical attractiveness does have some more "measurable" qualities (e.g. proportion ratios, etc) when tested against other peoples' preferences. So, if one wants to improve those qualities for whatever reason, fine. I just think that it's much more worthwhile to change their internal perception and not be driven by external pressures to look a certain way.

Let's use a bit of a crude example. Let's say someone is obese and living in a place where there are only obese people, and no pressure to lose weight whatsoever. They can still decide they want to lose weight because they read up on things like high cholesterol or diabetes, or perhaps they want to be able to participate in certain activities that are more difficult to do while overweight.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Well, essentially, yes. The discussion has sort of shifted from that point since the OP, but that's what the OP and poll have been about. It was concerning the physical appeal of that particular body type. That's where the "No" answers come in. Some simply prefer other body types, in much the same way that some women prefer other male body types than the stereotypical ripped, muscled guy. *shrug*
> 
> I don't see it as asserting some sort of male dominance, although it wouldn't surprise me if some of the answers had that bias. I doubt all of them did though.


Actually, the OP was asking if people find them "sexy". For me, physical appearance has very little to do with how sexy someone is. That's what I was asserting with my point. I meant to say "If the motivation is purely out of health consciousness --> That's pretty sexy (to me)", *NOT*, "People who look physically fit --> Are health conscious". No. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


*Edit*: So yes, I'm all for personal preference. I was just confused why anyone would outwardly say "no". My hypothesis was that for *some*, it's the instinctual (usually subconscious) response I mentioned.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Michelle Taylor Daniele said:


> I loathe the gym. I workout alone or run or go to a trainer/boxing gym. Don't join the gym haha..don't conform!! I remember the day I quit, it was so liberating.


Unfortunately I can't quite afford some of the machines nor do I currently have room to place them or I wouldn't consider going back to the gym.


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

If a woman has a six pack its a complete turnoff for me, so no


----------

